# D-Aspartic Acid & Testosterone



## Arnold (May 11, 2010)

*D-Aspartic Acid & Testosterone*
by     Anthony Roberts 





D-Aspartic Acid (DAA) has been getting a lot  of press lately, mostly due to a swarm of nutritional supplements that  contain it, and an article published by Muscular Development (that was  published simultaneously as an advertiser began carrying the  ingredient). It???s being heavily marketed by several people, including  the owner of SDI-Labs (Daniel Amato), a scam company that sells  steroid-sound-a-like products???only this time he???s marketing it under a  the banner of another company called ???_Muscle Warfare_??? in a  product called _NMDA_. 





D-aspartic acid is an amino acid present in neuroendocrine tissues of  humans, playing a role in the synthesis of both LH and testosterone.  LH, of course, is secreted in a pulsatile fashion, thereby signaling the  release of testosterone from the testes. D-aspartic acid is synthesized  when aspartate racemase converts L-aspartic acid into D-aspartic acid.  This conversion occurs in the testes as well as other tissues throughout  the human body.  Supplementation with 3 grams (3,000mgs) per day,  orally, resulted in  a 33% testosterone elevation.  The amount of DAA in Muscle Warfare???s  product is less than 35 milligrams, or, roughly 1/10th of the effective  dose. TST PowerCell is another supplement that contains this ingredient,  this time at less than 600mgs/capsule, roughly 1/5th of an effective  dose.

 But the real problem is that even an effective dose of this stuff  only raises testosterone by 33% ??? hardly enough to feel a real boost in  training or see any results in the mirror. And from a practical point of  view, most products that we???re about to see flooding the market with  this ingredient, aren???t going to be using an effective dose.

 Do you know how big a 1,000mg capsule is? It???s huge. And you can???t  fit too many other ingredients in there ??? so most people, like our  friend Daniel Amato, are going to use a dose that has no effect. And  because you need so much of the stuff, we???re not going to see it being  used as a worthwhile ingredient in any commercially available product.  It just takes up too much space in the capsule, or necessitates taking  6-12 caps per day. In practical terms, it???s just unusable.

 As far as testosterone boosters go, DAA is a real loser ??? you need to  take a ton and it hardly elevates testosterone.  As a testosterone  booster, it really, really sucks.

 I can???t recommend it too highly, but a month???s supply is only going  to run you about $25. If you???re dead set on trying it, TrueProtein.com  carries it for about $25 for 100g, while Nutriplanet.com carries it at  the same price for 80g.

 There may be some potential for this stuff in (maybe) some kind of  post-workout beverage, I guess ??? maybe it could be combined with  Pepto-Pro and whey, or included in some kind of glutamine/creatine/NO  concoction, or whatever. It may not be the worst idea in the world to  dump a few hundred grams into a container of SuperPump or something like  that???.I don???t know. Maybe it???s good for something.
 Maybe.

 Have I mentioned that it really sucks as a test booster? Just making  sure.


----------



## WFC2010 (May 11, 2010)

Anthony Roberts is great guy. i like his articles!


----------



## Blake_m__ (Mar 25, 2011)

Agreed.  Found titanium much more effective and actually notcied it.  Needed bringing the hypes down to earth


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 26, 2011)

Why don't all these people trying out these weak ass test boosters stop being pussies and use the real deal?!


----------



## bombboogie (Mar 26, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Why don't all these people trying out these weak ass test boosters stop being pussies and use the real deal?!



Pct purposes


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 26, 2011)

bombboogie said:


> Pct purposes



I've been reading people cycling this, not using in a PCT.


----------



## bombboogie (Mar 26, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I've been reading people cycling this, not using in a PCT.



Majority of which I have read are using toward the pct route. Not saying you are wrong, its more suitable in a pct, imo.

I do agree with you that pining is more effective route though.


----------

